# Ultrasound indication "typo"?



## cinny (Feb 11, 2013)

To make a long story short, I recently switched to a new endo due to a move and an insurance change. My old endo didn't send the full ultrasound report done in July 2008 (she just sent her notes from it; no images), so the new endo decided to repeat the labs.

The results were puzzling, as the "indication" says "peritonitis." I know that I have Hashimoto's, which can also be called "chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis."

_Narrative
Thyroid ultrasound dated 2/6/2013.

Indication: Chronic lymphocytic peritonitis.

Comparison: None.

Findings:
The thyroid gland is enlarged with normal contour and echogenicity bilaterally. The right lobe measures 4.5cm x 1.4cm x 1.4cm. The left lobe measures 4.4cm x 1.1cm x 1.3cm. No solid or cystic masses are identified.

Impression:
Diffuse thyroid enlargement, consistent with goiter._

The worst part is that the rest of the test indicates that not one, but two doctors verified the results. To mistake "peritonitis" (which is what I believe is an abdominal problem) with "thyroiditis" is pretty big.

I believe on the original ultrasound notes (I reviewed them recently) said it was a "heterogenous gland with no focal nodules." Unfortunately I don't have the measurements.

Anyhoo, what's going on with the "peritonitis" deal? Is that just a serious typo? I would have asked on the phone, except the nurse on the phone just said my results were "fine." These results appeared on their online med system.

Also, I'm curious if there's anyway of knowing how enlarged my thyroid really is in comparison to the "average"?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cinny said:


> To make a long story short, I recently switched to a new endo due to a move and an insurance change. My old endo didn't send the full ultrasound report done in July 2008 (she just sent her notes from it; no images), so the new endo decided to repeat the labs.
> 
> The results were puzzling, as the "indication" says "peritonitis." I know that I have Hashimoto's, which can also be called "chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis."
> 
> ...


Maybe you should get on the big horn and get this clarified? Re the supposed typo?


----------



## cinny (Feb 11, 2013)

I sent a message to my endo when I saw those results, since their system is all online automated, etc. She responded today saying that she "didn't see where my test results indicated peritonitis," and re-asserted things I already knew (that I have Hashimoto's which can also be called "chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis" and it can also be called hypothyroidism etc etc)

I explained again that it was the test results sent out to me electronically for the ultrasound, and even sent the results (however, I included the notes that said that two different doctors beside her "verified and approved" the results) to her. She e-mailed me back saying basically the same thing again, so I gave up. Makes me feel crazy that I can see this on my end of things, but apparently my doctor can't!

I'm going to call the office and talk to one of the nurses tomorrow to have them look in the system. I didn't have time today to call in time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Automated records are crappy and contain errors -

My DO has begun to transcribe labs into the "system" and forgets to record labs run and billed to my insurance which frustrates the heck out of me.

We as patients need to insist on getting the origional reports to avoid errors in the transcriptions!!

I shall get off my rant now


----------

